# Problem with water/ice on GE Frigerator



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Solinoid valve! Unplug ref. before you touch it some are line voltage. Some have a screen you can clean but they're pretty easy to replace.If you wanna go hi-tech, tap it a couple times with the handle of a screwdriver it may free up.


----------



## Bigman610 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I ended up replacing the valve and it's working properly now.


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

no charge


----------

